
Privacy - mkuhn
http://blog.connex.io/146604152
======
mapleoin
That's cool, but I don't think I would trust connex.io any less than I already
trust linkedin or Facebook with my data. In the end, LinkedIn and Facebook are
the ones who are far more likely to sell your data for money, since they don't
get anything else from the users but data.

I'd much rather pay connex.io to guarantee that they won't sell my data to
anyone and then have Facebook/LinkedIn ask for this data from connex.io (i.e.
exactly the other way around).

